# Smith River no show



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I was reading the Smith River 2018 statistics and it appears that 33 people no showed for their launch date last year. I’m curious as what happens to these vacant spots. Will the rangers give these permits to a group if they wait around at the launch area ? Has anyone picked up a permit this way? I’ve tried calling the Smith river line multiple times through out the morning and I always get that automated message saying leave a voicemail to cancel an existing permit.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

According to the Smith Rivers Floaters Guide, if you are unable to launch before 2:00 PM (and do not notify the ranger) your permit is up for grabs on a first come basis. I have meet folks at the put-in that were camping out in hopes of snagging a no show permit.

Why so many no shows? The flows in the Smith are very unpredictable. When the snow pack is gone the levels can drop fast and the river is no longer able to support a 15' raft without lots of dragging over sand bars. Therefore a permit holder might make a last minute decision to abandond the Smith and go to the Madison or Big Horn (no permit reqiuired) to salvalge a trip.

If you could go super light in a canoe or pack raft you could probaly pick up a no show when the water levels drop to 300 cfs or below.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Very true. I didn’t think about that. Our trip leader can’t go and the lines have been very busy. We’re thinking it might be in our best interest for him not to cancel and will just show up and hope we can grab it. Luckily we don’t live to far away, Crappy situation.


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

walterwhite said:


> Very true. I didn’t think about that. Our trip leader can’t go and the lines have been very busy. We’re thinking it might be in our best interest for him not to cancel and will just show up and hope we can grab it. Luckily we don’t live to far away, Crappy situation.


A few years ago the Ranger told us it was fairly easy to pick up a no show, just hang out at the launch. Stuff happens and groups fall apart at the last minute. I wasn't sure if this was still the case as the river seems to be getting more pressure but if you are seeing a number of no shows listed then I guess so.


----------



## MThikergirl (Jul 7, 2016)

A few years ago, while we were getting ready to launch. A family showed up with a permit later in the week (maybe a day or two later), to show the out of state members where they were going to be. Kind of a Sunday drive thing, I think they lived in White Sulphur Springs or close by. The ranger told them they could launch that day if they had all their stuff. Half the people stayed back and the two trucks took off and came back with loaded rafts, and they were getting ready as we floated by. It can and does happen that you can pick up a no-show/cancellation the day of.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

Is there a cabin at bakers launch point that the rangers occupy ? Trying to figure how to go about this.. I’m assuming I could camp there the night before the launch and get up early and wait in line. Feel like launching at 2 would be a little late start. Would hate to drive over and have some one already in front of me. 

Appreciate the info.


----------



## SKPaddler (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi, I just got a cancelled Smith River permit for June 27. I am solo. Anyone want to tag along? Email me at [email protected].


----------



## patrick l (Mar 8, 2012)

There’s a ranger cabin and they’ll be there...
But you’ve hit a grey area with your situation, I could see the rangers saying hell no and I could see them say sure and not care. I hope the TL has a legit reason for backing out cause I don’t know what to tell ya. 2 o’clock is not a late start BTW.


----------



## walterwhite (Jan 25, 2017)

I was able to grab the permit. Launch on Saturday!


----------

